# Need help with drill press



## StormDawg (Dec 6, 2017)

I have a Jet drill press. I need some clamps to hold stuff down. Problem is whenever I search for clamps it always shows the style that go thru the rest ( thus needing a hole) mine doesn't have that style rest. The pics below are what mine has. Any help on where to fine the style I need.......


----------



## Tony (Dec 6, 2017)

I use F style clamps for mine. They will screw out enough to catch under the table. Or you could use toilet anchor bolts with washers and nuts, just slide the head of the bolt in those slots. Tony


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 6, 2017)

You can actually use regular bolts, just get ones the head slides in the track, if I recall they are 3/8 or 7/16 that work


----------



## Sprung (Dec 6, 2017)

I wonder if a clamp made for use in a T-track would work. Something like this or this or this. If the tracks in the table are a little wider than a standard T-track, you might be able to swap out the bolts for something a little wider. Or use this as an opportunity to custom make your own along the lines of the 2nd and 3rd ones that will fit in the tracks.


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 6, 2017)

@StormDawg , I have some of those that Matt linked to and can measure the heads for you tomorrow. Measure the width of your slot and the width underneath and I can tell you if they'll work.


----------



## robert flynt (Dec 7, 2017)

Google MSC, they have any kind of clamp you can dream of. Grizzly also has clamps.


----------

